
#MillionDollarShack: Story of a Middle Class Family Priced Out of the Bay Area - Kinnard
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBjXUBMkkE8
======
probdist
This is really nicely produced.

Can someone provide some background for the scene where Mission residents are
opposing new luxury condo development? What has been the state of new high
density development in SF? Last time I was in SF I didn't see a lot of
construction cranes.

